# BLD Symmetry Solving - anybody?



## Jai (May 21, 2008)

Does anybody think they could do a BLD symmetry solve? I asked everybody I know, and they're not up for it.


----------



## cmhardw (May 21, 2008)

I don't follow, what is a symmetry solve?

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 21, 2008)

You mean scramble two cubes as mirrors of each other and then memorize one and solve them both, one in each hand?

Sounds like fun. I think I'm going to have to try it. But since I rarely ever practice OH with my right hand, it could be difficult. I do, however, practice left-handed BLD a lot, so maybe it won't be that hard.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (May 22, 2008)

I tried it but only got the other one correct, the other one was way off. Took 8:17.62, it was fun


----------



## ROOT (May 31, 2008)

i would try it but i have no idea how to scramble them.


----------



## ROOT (May 31, 2008)

actually i just tried, its damn hard!!! im gonna try again though.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (May 31, 2008)

I got it! first try, it was 10:21.99 [my left hand is slow ]
scramble: B F2 L' R B D' L2 F' L D2 B U R2 L2 U R2 L' B' L2 D F2 U B F' L2

my hands are KILLING ME! [mainly my left] :/


----------



## cmhardw (May 31, 2008)

ROOT said:


> i would try it but i have no idea how to scramble them.



I'm sure you're already figured out how to scramble, but I wanted to post this for others who are still wondering.

http://www.speedcubing.com/chris/algconversion.html

It's a page I wrote about how to invert, reflect, and possibly both, an algorithm in your head.

Chris


----------

